# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  συστημα σιδερωματος TEFAL GV9460 μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα ανοιγει η βαλβιδα ατμου

## GeorgeSindos

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Εχω το παραπάνω συστημα σιδερώματος το οποίο αφου το βάζω στην μπρίζα μετά απο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ανοίγει η βαλβίδα ατμού χωρίς να πατήσω το κουμπί του ατμού. Ελεγχηκε η βαλβίδα, τα θερμικά, τα ρελε της πλακέτας οι αντιστάσεις, οι πυκωτές και οι δίοδοι. Επίσης έλενξα και τα triac οδηγησης τα οποία δεν είναι καμένα ούτε βραχυκυκλωμένα.
Τι μου διεύφυγε και δεν έλενξα; Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πώς ακριβώς έκανες όλους αυτούς τους ελέγχους και εκρινες ότι όλα είναι καλώς;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeSindos

η βαλβιδα μπηκε καινουργια και εκανε τα ιδια, τα θερμικα είναι 0 η αντισταση τους στον αέρα, τα ρελε της πλακετας οπλιζουν κανονικα, οι διοδοι, αντιστασεις με πολυμετρο, τα τριακ με πολυμετρο και οι πυκνωτες με esr meter αν και προλυπτικα αλλαξα δυο απο αυτους........

----------


## duvdev

Αποσύνδεσε το button που ανοιγε την βαλβίδα και δες τι θα κάνει.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

το ιδιο πραγμα κανει και με το button στον αερα.

----------


## duvdev

E τοτε εχει κολησει η βαλβιδα σου.

----------

